# Just spotted this what is it??



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

does it got a triangle head?


----------



## steakman (Feb 3, 2012)

That is the famous Planaria, what else ... 
Everybody has some at one time or the other.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

steakman said:


> That is the famous Planaria, what else ...
> Everybody has some at one time or the other.


What makes you think that???? You can tell that from that blurry out of focus photo? LOL!!

Not every flatworm in a shrimp tank that crawls on glass is a planaria. Once you see a planaria there is no mistaking what it is. Triangle head and two dots (eyes). Unless it has those it is NOT a planaria. Every time someone posts here they have a worm in their tank many folks assume planaria and about 7 times out of 10 that's not what the person has in their tank. And sorry but from the photo ID is going to be just guessing. Rhabdocoela is FAR more common in shrimp tanks than planaria but the body on yours looks too long...it also looks too long and slender to be planaria from that pic. Try to get an in-focus photo, unless of course, you see a triangle head and two eyes then you know without a doubt what you have.

Back up from the aquarium, put your finger on the glass right next to the critter then try to focus. That will help avoid focusing on what's inside the aquarium (plants, etc). and more on the outside.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

> Rhabdocoela is FAR more common in shrimp tanks


I'm soo happy I could kiss you right now, tell me more about these Rhabdocoela please! I have had them in my shrimp tank and knew they weren't Planaria, but never could figure out what they were. I'm assuming they aren't dangerous or at least I'm hoping so lol.


----------



## PatriotP (Aug 13, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> What makes you think that???? You can tell that from that blurry out of focus photo? LOL!!
> 
> Not every flatworm in a shrimp tank that crawls on glass is a planaria. Once you see a planaria there is no mistaking what it is. Triangle head and two dots (eyes). Unless it has those it is NOT a planaria. Every time someone posts here they have a worm in their tank everyone assumes planaria and about 7 times out of 10 that's not what the person has in their tank. And sorry but from the photo ID is going to be just guessing. Rhabdocoela is FAR more common in shrimp tanks than planaria but the body on yours looks too long...it also looks too long and slender to be planaria from that pic. Try to get an in-focus photo, unless of course, you see a triangle head and two eyes then you know without a doubt what you have.
> 
> Back up from the aquarium, put your finger on the glass right next to the critter then try to focus. That will help avoid focusing on what's inside the aquarium (plants, etc). and more on the outside.


Thank you for the tip I ended up sucking it out because I needed to leave lol there are tons of smaller ones and those little things that dart around swimming. I can't say for the triangle head but the others don't seem too. Any way to get rid of them without treatment? I won't treat with the wormer unless I find out they can harm the shrimp but they're so unsightly lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Don't treat if it's not planaria or hydra (the meds often won't kill other flatworms anyway). There is no need to. How old is this tank? Looks pretty new-ish by the pic. Fauna like this show up in the first 2-4 months of a tank being setup. They will drive you crazy, but as soon as you get used to them (which you need to) they will go away on their own. Some show up from overfeeding, but many don't (despite what people will tell you!) they are just part of a system getting established and actually, some of these fauna are not only just harmless they let you know you have a healthy tank! I have torn tanks down listening to people scream 'PLANARIA' over every flat worm I posted a pic of until I finally started researching. I have had planaria in a tank before, and seriously, there is NO mistaking them for anything else. Be cautious siphoning them out...you must be sure not to harm it. Because if you cut a planaria in two...you get two planaria...if you squish it...you get many more than that. So just be careful if you try to remove them.

Sake, I love to bring up Rhabdocoela because I have had them in all of my tanks. And yes, I tore a tank down because I was convinced they were baby planaria. LOL Here is what they look like

http://wordpress.crustahunter.com/wp-content/gallery/begleitfauna/rhadbocoela.jpg

They are flatworms yes, and I swear if you stare at them long enough your brain will convince you that one end is bigger than the other and it MUST be a triangle. HAHAHA, seriously, tore a tank down over them! They are harmless to shrimp though I have seen them occasionally wiggle in and out of a ramshorn shell. 

Fauna is just part of a shrimp tank because typically fish eat the little dudes. But really, there are few critters that are truly harmful. Planaria, hydra, leeches, damselfly/dragonfly nymphs, and a few more. The majority of what we see is harmless and can come in as eggs on substrate, plants, food and livestock to name a few. I've had tanks with NOTHING in them but substrate and water and get a population of critters. It just happens. Keep calm and shrimp on They go away. If they truly cause you aggavation, what I do is take an airline hose siphon my hubby made me (with a water bottle) and just suck them off of the walls.


----------



## PatriotP (Aug 13, 2013)

ravensgate said:


> Don't treat if it's not planaria or hydra (the meds often won't kill other flatworms anyway). There is no need to. How old is this tank? Looks pretty new-ish by the pic. Fauna like this show up in the first 2-4 months of a tank being setup. They will drive you crazy, but as soon as you get used to them (which you need to) they will go away on their own. Some show up from overfeeding, but many don't (despite what people will tell you!) they are just part of a system getting established and actually, some of these fauna are not only just harmless they let you know you have a healthy tank! I have torn tanks down listening to people scream 'PLANARIA' over every flat worm I posted a pic of until I finally started researching. I have had planaria in a tank before, and seriously, there is NO mistaking them for anything else. Be cautious siphoning them out...you must be sure not to harm it. Because if you cut a planaria in two...you get two planaria...if you squish it...you get many more than that. So just be careful if you try to remove them.
> 
> Sake, I love to bring up Rhabdocoela because I have had them in all of my tanks. And yes, I tore a tank down because I was convinced they were baby planaria. LOL Here is what they look like
> 
> ...


Already done the suction thing once lol!! The tank is about 3 months old with shrimp just going in about a week and a half ago! Could any of these come from an Otto? Like parasites? I got 2 ottos 2 weeks ago and one was really fat and thought he had little white blobs coming from him so I put him in a baggy for now in fear it was him full of parasites or worms  but I'll keep a watch on them and be looking for the triangles lol it's like they popped up over night just a ton of them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

It absolutely might be. Watch him and watch the tank. If you can get a better pic hopefully we can help positively ID for you


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> What makes you think that???? You can tell that from that blurry out of focus photo? LOL!!
> 
> Not every flatworm in a shrimp tank that crawls on glass is a planaria. Once you see a planaria there is no mistaking what it is. Triangle head and two dots (eyes). Unless it has those it is NOT a planaria. Every time someone posts here they have a worm in their tank many folks assume planaria and about 7 times out of 10 that's not what the person has in their tank. And sorry but from the photo ID is going to be just guessing. Rhabdocoela is FAR more common in shrimp tanks than planaria but the body on yours looks too long...it also looks too long and slender to be planaria from that pic. Try to get an in-focus photo, unless of course, you see a triangle head and two eyes then you know without a doubt what you have.


I LOL'd at this. 

Bravo. You and Sake nailed this one. 

Good to see you guys btw.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey MABJ! I've been looking for ya kinda missed ya


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude, thread derail fo sho but where ya been? Good to see you!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha very, very busy with life. PMs going out to both of you so we don't draw mod attention


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like it might be a fresh water leach. Some people have been so kind to share them with others as of late


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Like an STD .


----------



## surbaniak (Jun 18, 2020)

If anyone still reading these threads, are you able to identify this flatworm ?
Below the Oto , and just behind the suction-cup.









https://www.dropbox.com/s/icd8ffh5id0p7ja/2020-06-18 04.13.35_FlatWorm.png?dl=0

i would greatly appreciate all input.
The head does not look triangular to me, but what do i know.

Bump:


surbaniak said:


> If anyone still reading these threads, are you able to identify this flatworm ?
> Below the Oto , and just behind the suction-cup.
> 
> 
> ...


I may have found the answer myself:
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8-general-planted-tank-discussion/73938-these-snail-leeches.html

seem about right to you ?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yup.... leech


----------



## Skayell (Jan 6, 2021)

Sake said:


> I'm soo happy I could kiss you right now, tell me more about these Rhabdocoela please! I have had them in my shrimp tank and knew they weren't Planaria, but never could figure out what they were. I'm assuming they aren't dangerous or at least I'm hoping so lol.


*@Sake: *_Is kissing allowed on this forum?_ How about virtual hugs? Because with COVID most of us—or at least many of us—of us could use a hug right about now!


And thanks to *ravensgate* (if that per is still around this forum) for answering this question originally and the additional info regarding the Rhabdocoela*** I am having a problem with what I now know is rhabdocoela in my shrimp tank, that managed to kill off 16 out of my 20 Orange Sakura before Zoidburg helped me identify. Since I had managed to kill off the hydra, using Planaria Zero, which is very effective on hydra also, I was hoping this wasn’t the dreaded planaria. Both my daughter and I were confused by the lack of the triangular head, but now we know. Since a couple of the new group of 20 shrimp are berried, I don’t want anything killing off the babies, so am greatly relieved now.

One virtual hug to anyone who needs one—or just wants one.

***I capitalized Rhabdocoela because it is not a species name. It is a taxonomical Order, so there are probably a gazillion species that can get in our aquariums. Wikipedia is kind of confusing about classifications within this order.


----------

